# Weather Change Finally Coming???



## skiberg (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks like the weather pattern we are in is finally going to break late next week. Then resorts can start to make serious snow. This storm came just in time.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 23, 2011)

skiberg said:


> It looks like the weather pattern we are in is finally going to break late next week. Then resorts can start to make serious snow. This storm came just in time.



Accuweather has said that they will be amending their winter outlook on Dec 1.

Could be good, could be bad, could be meaningless.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 25, 2011)

I just checked the the 7-day for the whites from NOAA and it does look like that change is finally coming!  Specifically Tuesday looks to be when things start to turn:


Tuesday: A chance of rain and snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 34. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Tuesday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 18. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Wednesday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 27. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Wednesday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18.

Thursday: A chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 37. Chance of precipitation is 30%.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 25, 2011)

skiberg said:


> It looks like the weather pattern we are in is finally going to break late next week. Then resorts can start to make serious snow. This storm came just in time.



I would agree--things are looking much better for next week.


----------



## soulseller (Nov 25, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Accuweather has said that they will be amending their winter outlook on Dec 1.
> 
> Could be good, could be bad, could be meaningless.



As I recall, the Almanac has cold weather moving in the first week in December and storms rolling in the following week. Looks like they might be on target, bring it on :-D


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally!!


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 27, 2011)

soulseller said:


> As I recall, the Almanac has cold weather moving in the first week in December and storms rolling in the following week. Looks like they might be on target, bring it on :-D



Yes! Bring it!! Bring it!!!! Bring it!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2011)

No kidding. That was such a tease back un October


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a weather coma?  I'm pretty sure that is me about now.  
I hope youse all ollrite.  I need to go give those boards some TLC.  They've been feeling neglected...


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> I would agree--things are looking much better for next week.



And so he speaks..


----------



## nekweather (Nov 28, 2011)

*Another week without snow in the northeast*

‎I'll share my perspective that I posted yesterday on the Northeast Kingdom Weather FB Page....

1:00 | 11/26/2011| ANOTHER WEEK WITHOUT SNOW IN THE NORTHEAST

Many of us skiers in the east are getting antsy, especially with Thanksgiving behind us and ski resorts working hard to open a trail to feed die hard skiers their need for snow. I am one of them and my skis currently sit idle in the dining room - almost sulking at the thermometer nearby that reads 50.

The overall weather pattern for the upcoming week has strong high pressure centered over the southwest, lifting the jetstream up into Canada with the only exception for a southerly dip over the Northeast. As I mentioned early today in my discussion for the week's upcoming weather, a storm affecting the Northeast Tuesday & Wednesday still looks too warm for snow, but depending on the track it may be able to pull in enough cold air on the backside to end as snow in Northern areas of VT, NH, and ME.

Looking later in the week - towards the weekend, high pressure in the west will first shift westward and then migrate north off the Pacific coast forcing the jetstream to dive down into the Rockies from Canada. This will draw down lots of cold air initially in the west, but should arrive in the east by next weekend. There are a few indications that as the cold shifts east, an Alberta clipper, the first of the season, could leave light snowfall across the Northeast.

Another possibility for snow exists next week as a potential piece of energy dives south through the Rockies combining with another cold shot of air arriving in the Northeast with snowfall as the result.

Unfortunately for us skiers with a positive PNA, ridging will exist in the west a bit longer- leaving our skis sulking. As we head into week 2, the pattern remains stubborn with troughs and light snows shifting west to east. The 6-10 day outlook from the CPC supports this with Below Normal precipitation across the east, however hope is on the horizon with the 8-14 day outlook now showing above normal.

The NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation) is forecast to possibly trend negative as we head into December. Yes - you can rejoice, I did just say negative and that would be great news for us on the east since it would lock in the cold air and we could get some good storms running up the coast.

Keep praying for snow - I think once winter arrives in full strength it'll be in a big way with a stronger than normal La Nina jetstream.


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

*a tear*

nekweather, you bring a tear to my eye.

We need to initiate an AZ summit to Utah as quickly as possible.  Is everyone free on Friday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2011)

nekweather said:


> I think once winter arrives in full strength it'll be in a big way with *a stronger than normal La Nina jetstream*.



Haven't most folks been predicting a weaker La Nina effect this year?  Curious why you're taking the other side of the coin (though I like your coin).


----------



## nekweather (Nov 30, 2011)

*7:00 | 11/30/11 | back to reality for the north country*

An incredibly mild night across the North Country with temperatures actually rising to early morning highs in the upper 50s for most areas across our region. Gusty south winds will continue throughout the morning, colder temperatures are expected to arrive later in the day as a strong surface low lifts from the Adirondack mountains northward into southern Quebec. Pictured below is our weather stations graph showing temperatures rising overnight before frontal passage this morning. A trailing trough of low pressure will swing through tonight into early Thursday morning with a few snow showers, especially in the higher elevations.Highs today falling from early morning highs in the upper 50s, Overnight lows in the mid 20s.







Today in Vermont Weather History

From The Vermont Weather Book
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1875 - "A gale-y day," Free Press described "one of the severest days known for years; Newport dropped from morning 32 to evening -8, and to -18 next morning with strong northwest wind blowing.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thankfully, we will not experience this drastic of a thermal drop after this system passes through. However, we will begin to approach more seasonal temperatures beginning Wednesday night. Also, early next week is starting to look "interesting" as a highly amplified pattern supports an approaching cold front. Stay tuned....


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 30, 2011)

A light at the end of the tunnel approaches?

From BUF AFD:

"BY MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY A SIGNIFICANT CHANGE TO THE LONGWAVE 
PATTERN WILL BE UNDERWAY ACROSS NORTH AMERICA AS A RIDGE DEVELOPS 
ACROSS THE WEST AND A DEEP FULL LATITUDE TROUGH DIGS INTO THE GREAT 
LAKES AND NORTHEAST. THIS IS FORECAST TO DELIVER THE COLDEST AIR OF 
THE SEASON SO FAR WITH BOTH THE GFS AND ECMWF DROPPING 850MB TEMPS 
DOWN TO ABOUT -12C. THE PASSAGE OF THE MID LEVEL TROUGH MAY PRODUCE 
A FEW LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS...BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY MUCH COLDER AIR AND 
WHAT APPEARS AT THIS EARLY JUNCTURE TO BE MOIST CYCLONIC FLOW MAY 
SET THE STAGE FOR SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW. THIS IS STILL DAY 7 
HOWEVER SO ANY IDEAS ON PLACEMENT AND INTENSITY OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW 
WILL BE UNKNOWN FOR SEVERAL DAYS TO COME. FOR NOW WILL JUST GO WITH 
A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS AND TEMPERATURES DROPPING BELOW AVERAGE."


----------



## billski (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, don't torture me.  I'm back in denial and anger stages.

I think I need that Groupon 75 hypnosis session.  I wonder if it would help my skiing?


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool with a brisk wind this morning...hope winter is finally coming to the NE.


----------

